# Spin blend



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Do any of you guys know what spin blend is ? That is the mixing of some quick set like easy sand with regular mud . Has anyone got any feedback as to how it worked for them? Just curious. silverstilts aka the rock doctor.........


----------



## jim (Sep 21, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> Do any of you guys know what spin blend is ? That is the mixing of some quick set like easy sand with regular mud . Has anyone got any feedback as to how it worked for them? Just curious. silverstilts aka the rock doctor.........


 :thumbuph yes! Used to do it all the time. mostly on larger jobs with beads that are taking a lot of fill. specially this time of year, because your GC isnt used to being on the ball about heat yet. had best results with a 50/50 mix. Only drawback is with any quickset application you tend to waste time cleaning paddles and buckets and you have to be more on the ball with your timing so you dont end up throwing away buckets that are full and hard. Sometimes you will get a little bubbling, but less shrinking is worth it.


----------



## jim (Sep 21, 2008)

PS make sure you mix the **** out of it!


----------



## MudSlinger777 (Oct 30, 2008)

I am not sure what the benifit of using half hot mud with reg mud. because the regular Mud has gypsum in it it does cause the hot mud to set alot faster. If shrinkage is your only concern then just use hot mud.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I use to work with a guy that swore up and down by it , but i agree that it doesn't set any faster , and it possibly could have less shrinkage couldn't say for sure , but i do know his main reason for using it was if you think back 20 years ago what HOT MUD did we have? Most of it we had was so hard after it set up you couldn't sand it and most times was next to impossible to get the lumps out when mixing , even more so if mixing by hand or a stomp-er, we came a long way since then with products like easy sand .... Any one remember the product called Set Fast? I think you needed a grinder on it if it didn't get scraped while still soft.... Man-O-Man the good ol days....


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

We do this all the time when trying to finish a job. I buy a small box of 5-minute when doing patches, and mix it with mud so its faster than mixing it with water. Or when we have alot of beads like some-one else said, we do it to allow us to put 2 coats on the c-beads the same day. Plus I think it holds the c-bead better to the wall. We keep buckets clean because we whip them down while taking mud out, and always keep the clean.


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

Back when it was just durabon brown bag- pre light weigh fast set- we mixed 1/3 plus 3 to make it easier to sand or scrap clingons and lapmarks off. Even today we use a sqirt of Dawn or Joy dish soap to make any mud easier to work with less water and it helps keep air bubbles down. Cheap by the quart or gallon, Or you can waste money using the newer NoPock which is about the same slick content without perfumes and soap bubblies.


----------

